# Que puente de diodos usar?



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola amigos, lo que pasa es que voy a armar una fuente de poder para un amplificador pero esta va a dar +-93vcc / 64A. El transformador dara 66v,0v,66v y al rectificar deveria dar el voltaje que necesito pero se me presenta el problema de que no encuentro puentes de diodos rectificadores de 192A (esque Fogonazo dice en un post que se debe poner al menos 3 veces los A a consumir), que solucion puedo tener???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 13, 2012)

*64A!!!







*Che, algo mal debe andar con tus cuentas...

Las soldadoras eléctricas no se usan como fuentes para amplificadores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Hay rectificadores Industriales de 200A... Pero no los encuentras en Steren...


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 13, 2012)

Veras, es para un amplificador de 2,400w a 4 ohms que estoy haciendo para dos bajos cerwin vega de  18", limagino que esta bien calculada porque lleva 40 transistores. 
Pd: Recuerdo una forma de usar dos puentes rectificadores, uno por cada rama y asi se usaban dos de la mitad de A, pero no se como.
Alguien sabra???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## shadown (Jun 13, 2012)

ehem......93???, compadre no lo tomes a mal pero.....tanto poder???, vas a terminar quemando los bajos, ademas como vas a obtener tanta electricidad para alimentar semejante moustro??    

Si quieres rectificar voltaje a semejante potencia necesitaras rectificadores industriales nada baratos y si muy dificiles de conseguir, casi estaras poniendo tu propio trasnformador en casa, y no has pensado en alguna especie de arreglo con varios diodos en paralelo para disminuir la carga de trabajo por fase(estoy imaginando un poco nomas)?? tan solo mi humilde opinion. saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 13, 2012)

Esque lo que pasa es que me quiero armar un sonido para poder llevar a las fiestas grandes.
Tenia pensado conectarlo antes de la caja del switch y de los fusibles para que asi todo el consumo no pase por los fusibles y no se quemen, lo bueno es que con este amplificador voy a poder conectar 2 bajos cerwin vega de 18" de 1200w /8Ω en paralelo.
Ya tengo armado el protector para parlantes para el amplificador pero el unico inconveniente es ese, el de los diodos de la fuente de poder.

PD: Encontre esta imagen, me servira???

SALUDOS!!!

Ver el archivo adjunto 37693


----------



## powerful (Jun 13, 2012)

En electrónica de potencia el sobredimensionamiento  está entre 1.25 a 1.5.

Tienes que tener otras consideraciones además de los termomagnéticos , fusibles rápidos, sensado de temperatura y actuación sobre relay o contactor de entrada.

Al encender la fuente la carga sobre los condensadores debería ser limitada con un sistema "soft start" o dimmer automático con rampa del orden de unos segundos.

Te recomiendo utilizar diodos individuales tipo rosca , dos positivos(rosca en cátodo) y dos negativos(rosca en ánodo).

Saludos!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 13, 2012)

Si, de hecho voy a armar una proteccion para los capacitores, porque tambien lei esto:




Fogonazo dijo:


> *Parte III*
> 
> *Digamos BASTA al sadismo en contra de nuestras fuentes de alimetación *
> 
> ...



Fogonazo, personalmente, me ayudo a calcular la resistencia del circuito.

PD: Con estos diodos que me recomiendas, deberian ser los 4 diodos de 200A??? 

SALUDOS!!! y gracias por su ayuda



PD2: Buscando en el catalogo de AG Electronica, encontre unos diodos de proposito general que llegan hasta 2,200A  , entonces deberia comprar 4 de 50A o 4 de 200A ???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Tambien tenes la opcion de diodos de alternadores automotor, los hay de 100 amp o mas tranquilamente (sobre todo de camiones).Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola amigo fredd2, lo que imagino es que esos diodos no soportan mucho voltaje por ser de auto, pero no estoy seguro, detodosmodos gracias por tratar de ayudar.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 13, 2012)

"supongo" que deben pasar los 100v, un alternador "descontrolado" genera unos 60v, yo los probe para una soldadora que da aprox unos 70v y no tuve dramas, eso si puestos en un disipador generoso, pero para sacarte toda duda podes buscar la hoja de datos, yo lo que hice fue buscar en mercado libre "diodo de alternador" saque el codigo y  despues google .
Saludos

Edit 1n1190 en una de esas te sirve


----------



## capitanp (Jun 13, 2012)

Eso esta bien calculado?, porque con 93Vcc le vas a sacar solo 800Wrms , para mas potencia tenes que usar mas tension ya que no contas con la caida de Vce y que no vas a hacer saturar los tr, esto tambien reduse la tension eficaz sore el parlante.
Para llegar por lo menos a 2400W la tencion Vcc debe rondar los +-120v


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 13, 2012)

Disculpa capitanp, estas 100% seguro de lo que dices??? Porque realmente quiero sacar los 2400watts, y de donde lo saque decia que apartir de 16 transistores se debian usar 66v,0v,66v, los transistores que usa son 2SC3252.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Jun 13, 2012)

V = (2*R*Prms)^(1/2) ---- V = (2*4ohm*2400Wrms)^(1/2) = 138.56V... capitanp tiene toda la razón, se necesita mas tensión si quieres llegar a esa potencia. Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 13, 2012)

Tal como lo dice Capitanp, con esa tensión no vas a obtener la potencia que requieres. Ni siquiera bajando la impedancia a 2Ohms obtienes 1500W.

Necesitas mucha más tensión...


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola, la recomendación que te voy a hacer no es la mas adecuada, pero para casos como este he recurrido a esto, utilizo dos puentes rectificadores y los conecto en paralelo de la siguiente manera:

llamaré cada puente A y B
1) El puente A le uno los pines de ac
2) El puente B le uno los pines de ac
3) Uno el pin positivo de A con el pin positivo de B
4) Uno el pin negativo de A con el pin negativo de B

De esta manera construyo un puente en donde los diodos que están en paralelo tienen características muy similares, minimizando el riesgo de que un diodo se dañe por la diferencia de sus respuestas. Este método me ha dado muy buenos resultados, y de todos los amplificadores que he fabricado nunca se ha quemado un puente y te estoy hablando de amplificadores de hasta 2000W.

Analizando tus necesidades veo que con dos puentes de 50A es suficiente y esto lo deduzco de lo siguiente:
P = (I^2)*R ----- I = (P/R)^(1/2)---- I = (2400Wrms/4ohm)^(1/2) = 24.49Arms

Atendiendo a la recomendación de fogonazo de multiplicar por 3 la corriente nominal tenemos entonces que la corriente del puente debe ser:
I = 3*24.49Arms = 74.48A

Saludos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 13, 2012)

Gracias por tus datos amigo Roberto Calderón, pero tengo una duda respecto a que me saldria mas barato.

Veras, ya investigue los diodos rectificadores de proposito general de roscay hay diodos de hasta 2200A, asi que si quisiera hacer el puente rectificador con 4 diodos de estos, los 4 deberian ser de 200A??? o pueden ser 4 de 50A y asi hacer 200A??? (suponiendo que mi fuente  consume 64A y Fogonazo dice que debe ser 3 veces almenos, entonces son 192A en el puente rectificador)

SALUDOS!!!



PD: O tambien podria poner 4 puentes rectificadores de 50A en paralelo como me dijiste, funcionaria no?


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola, mira como te acabé de demostrar en el mensaje anterior, no es necesario los 192A que dices, eso sería un desperdicio de material y un atentado contra el medio ambiente, hay que ser muy racionales con los recursos naturales. Con 74A es suficiente, por eso te recomendé poner dos puentes de 50A en paralelo quedando aún un margen de 26A con respecto a la recomendación de fogonazo. Un bono adicional es que no te costará un ojo de la cara.
Este es el puente:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/dccomponents/KBPC5004.pdf


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 13, 2012)

Pero entonces me dices que el ampli necesita solo 25A y no 64A como decia el articulo? (independientemente del puente de la fuente)

Si eso es verdad entonces saldra mucho mas barato en varios aspectos, iniciando desde el transformador.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 14, 2012)

Compañero los 2400W son por canal? o son sumando los dos canales, pues yo tengo un amplificador con 64 transistores de potencia marca pro-dj 13.0, y utiliza solo 2 puentes de 50A, uno por canal, el transformador tiene doble secundario, maneja +-130v, dice dar 2200w por canal a 4ohm, eso si pesa 50 kilogramos, esta la he trabajado las 24 horas bajando a 2ohm por canal.



los puentes son kbpc5010


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Jun 14, 2012)

Tan sencillo como esto, los datos del trafo son: 
66 voltios por rama y 64A,  
P = I*V --- P = 66V*64A= 4224W,  está algo sobradito de potencia.
El trafo debe ser calculado así: 
2400W + (2400W*0.4) = 3360W

Aún dándole este margen que sugiere fogonazo la corriente del puente solo llega 103A y no a 190A, por lo que con los dos puentes estoy seguro que te va a funcionar bien, por experiencia propia nunca se me ha quemado un puente. Saludos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 14, 2012)

Si, son por canal, comienzo a sospechar que esto consume menos de lo que dice, pero porque sera?

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Jun 14, 2012)

Compañero dejemos algo claro, ¿lo que vas a hacer es un ampli de 2400W mono con carga de 4ohm o uno estéreo de 1200W por canal o uno estéreo de 2400W por canal? define esto porque sino estaremos haciendo cálculos en balde.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 14, 2012)

También hay que considerar que si te refieres a potencia de salida tendrás una potencia de entrada de   más de 5000 Vatios   
por lo que la potencia disipada en calor será de más 2500 Vatios.
Piensa bien en el lio en el que te estás metiendo.

Sal u2


----------



## Scooter (Jun 14, 2012)

¡No olvides la carretilla! 
¡¡Menudo pepino!!

Pues si, yo pondría diodos individuales "roscados" con su preceptivo radiador.
Con la pasta que costarán, si se rompe uno podrás cambiarlo individualmente en lugar del puente entero.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 14, 2012)

Son 2400w con una carga de 4 ohms monofonico, segun lei, tenia 4 etapas de amplificacion antes de los transistores.
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 14, 2012)

Veran, este es el amplificador, solo que yo le pondre 40 transistores para obtener una potencia de 2400w a 4 ohms.

SALUDOS!!!

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp_spectrum_1.php

Claro que ya tome en cuenta todas las modificaciones que hay que hacer, como los transistores que hay que cambiar por unos mas potentes.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 14, 2012)

Disculpen amigos, estube pensando y se me ocurrio algo, no se si funcione pero les pido su opinion.

Estaba pesando poner 4 puentes rectificadores de 50A, de a 2 en paralelo, y asi tendria 2 puentes de 100A, y luego poner uno de estos en un lado del trafo y el otro del otro lado respectivamente.
Les adjunto una imagen para que se entienda mejor.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Jun 14, 2012)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Son 2400w con una carga de 4 ohms monofonico



Hola, atendiendo a tu aclaración, entonces puedes seguir con las recomendaciones que te hice, necesitarás un trafo capaz de entregar 3400W y 100vac, y con los dos puentes conectados de la manera como te expliqué en unos mensajes atrás no tendrás problemas. 
La verdad es que te estás embarcando en un proyecto bastante complicado, pues con solo hablar de 100vac ya hay que pensar en unos transistores de potencia que soporten unos 300vdc entre colector y emisor, que a la verdad no creo que se consigan y con el circuito que posteaste no creo que consigas esa potencia, Tendrías que ir pensando en algún diseño como los de Qsc Tipo H, o mejor un clase D, ya que los mosfet no es raro conseguirlos a voltajes mayores de 300V
Saludos y éxitos.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 15, 2012)

¿Y no sería mejor dejar el transformador como toma intermedia y un solo puente en lugar de dos?


----------



## shadown (Jun 15, 2012)

Aqui el problema son los valores de Corriente y Voltaje, son muy altos, y otra cosa que recuerdo, no hay acaso algun arreglo que NO lleve el trafo? asi te ahorrarias muchos problemas en buscar el transformador adecuado y cosas por el estilo, creo que se podia hacerse un arreglo con diodos zener o algo por el estilo, tal vez este mal, solo una idea.


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Preguntonta del dia, descartando el fin didactico (supongo que tiene ese fin aparte del querer tener un ampli), no seria mas economico uno comercial?, repito descartando el fin didactico, el hagalo usted mismo, y sobre todo el amor propio.



shadown dijo:


> Aqui el problema son los valores de Corriente y Voltaje, son muy altos, y otra cosa que recuerdo, no hay acaso algun arreglo que NO lleve el trafo? asi te ahorrarias muchos problemas en buscar el transformador adecuado y cosas por el estilo, creo que se podia hacerse un arreglo con diodos zener o algo por el estilo, tal vez este mal, solo una idea.



y como aisla de la red el circuito?


----------



## shadown (Jun 15, 2012)

fredd2 dijo:


> y como aisla de la red el circuito?



Buena pregunta ....... no tengo la mas menor idea


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 15, 2012)

fredd2 dijo:


> Preguntonta del dia, descartando el fin didactico (supongo que tiene ese fin aparte del querer tener un ampli), no seria mas economico uno comercial?, repito descartando el fin didactico, el hagalo usted mismo, y sobre todo el amor propio.
> 
> 
> 
> y como aisla de la red el circuito?



Bueno, estube investigando y uno de 2400w a 2 ohm x2 esta en 7000 pesos, eso seria como 700w a 8 ohm y eso es muy poco para los bajos no?

De hecho creo que lo unico caro sera la fuente ( trafo, capacitores y el endemoniado puente) y los transistores de todo vendrian siendo como 6000 pesos.

Como ven??? Que me aconsejan ???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 15, 2012)

Desde mi experiencia de todo corazon es mejor q

http://www.crownaudio.com/amp_htm/maspec_2.htm



ops se me fue el enter

que la compres pues 2400W rms a 2 ohm es una muy buena potencia para bajos de buen poder y te comento que casi todos los amplificadores que he comprado, y fabricado el que un amplificador de 2400W a 2ohm quiere decir que da mínimo 1000W a 8 ohm



mira en casi todas las marcas esa potencia de la que hablas esta en las series mas altas de sus gamas de amplificadores de potencia profesionales mira:
http://www.adjaudio.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ItemNumber=1272&MainId=1&Category=Amps
http://qscaudio.com.s3.amazonaws.com/downloads/specifications/CMX_spec.pdf
 tanto chinas como "americanas" (pues casi todo fabricado en china),



En terminos generales la diferencia en precio de comprarla ya fabricada no justifica todo el trabajo en la fabricación, pero no hay nada mejor que la experiencia en hacer las cosas por una mismo, te recomiendo que si piensas hacer un buen amplificador, empieza con uno un poco mas modesto. pues en mi caso personal en Colombia es mas barato comprar una ya fabricado (al menos de las potencias de las que hablamos, pues el costo de los transistores, transformador, dicipadores de calor, chasis, mas el trabajo invertido, no justifica si  vas a fabricar uno solo).

de todos modos yo he comprado tanto amplificadores de marca (crest audio, crown, qsc, peavey,etc) y otrps de marcas no tan renombradas (American Audio, Pro Dj, Pyramid, etc) y las diferencias en sus gamas altas (2400W a 2 ohm) para el uso normal no es demasiada. tambien he fabricado mis propios amplificadores de hecho aún trabajo en sonidos en vivo con algunos de ellos, pero los acabados, los sistemas de pretección y otros detallitos que a veces nos saltamos por economía hacen una gran diferencia. 

claro que es bueno que compares THD, Damping Factor (mejor mayor de 700 para uso en los bajos), ganacia, crossover, peso, tipo de alimentación, etc.


----------

